# أسهل طرق التقسيط والتوصيل مجانا الى باب المنزل..



## اماني مصطفي (14 سبتمبر 2014)

الحل بسيط..أجهزتك كلها عندنا بالتقسيط
بدون دفعة أولى..بدون شيكات ضمان..وأول قسط تانى شهر 
أسهل طرق التقسيط والتوصيل مجانا الى باب المنزل..
غسلات,أفران,مكيفات,ثلاجات,مكانس,مراوح,ديب فريزر,قلايات,شاشات,شوايات,وجميع الاجهزة المنزلية بالتقسيط.
نظام التقسيط لأهالى الرياض. 


اولا: عروض التقسيط على الشاشات 
1- شاشة 60 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 493 ريال.
2- شاشة 58 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 421 ريال.
3- شاشة 55 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 377 ريال.
4- شاشة 50 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 283 ريال.
5- شاشة 47 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 261 ريال.
6- شاشة 46 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 247 ريال.
7- شاشة 42 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 218 ريال.
8- شاشة 40 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 174 ريال.
9- شاشة 40 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 174 ريال.
10- شاشة 39 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 160 ريال.
11- شاشة 39 بوصة led بقسط شهرى 160 ريال.
===========================

ثانيا: عروض التقسيط للمكيفات 
5 نجوم ..توفير للطاقة 60 %
1- مكيف 18 ألف وحدة بقسط شهرى 290 ريال.
2- مكيف 24 ألف وحدة بقسط شهرى 349 ريال.
3- مكيف 30000 ألف وحدة بقسط شهرى 472 ريال.
4- مكيف 36000 الف وحدة بقسط شهرى 650 ريال.
=============================
جميع المكيفات حار / بارد والتوصيل والتركيب مجانا.
===============================
اتصل بنا لنصلك لباب المنزل أينما كنت.
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
- تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000


----------

